# Sil 3112 Sata controller boot error :( !! [solved]

## d0minus

I need your help guru  :Smile:  How can I buid 2.4.õ kernel with support Sil3122 SATALink Serial ATA Controller ?

I installed 

-- scsi support > scsi support [*] 

-- scsi support > scsi disk support [*] 

-- scsi support > scsi generic support [*] 

-- device drivers>scsi device support>scsi low level drivers>Silicon Image SATA support [*] 

But always system returned to me - (on boot time)

Patriation check: /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 > p4 SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xD0804080 ctl 0xD080408A bmdma 0xD0804000 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xD08040C0 ctl 0xD08040CA bmdma 0xD0804008 irq 11

Spurious 8259 A interrupt IRQ7

and stop

I have Gentoo 2004.2 2.4.31. chipset nForce2 

Please HELP !!Last edited by d0minus on Fri Aug 12, 2005 9:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

d0minus,

Something in your system caused an IRQ 7 but there was no software to answer the interrupt.

You need to find out what that soming is and turn it off,  or deal with it another way.

Your SATA is on IRQ 11, so thats not related to the problem

What stops you moving to a 2.6 kernel ?

Not that that would be a fix, itws just a long time since I used 2.4

----------

## d0minus

2 NeddySeagoon

In Bios I closed 7 irq (parallel port was there), but nothing changed  :Sad: 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> d0minus,
> 
> What stops you moving to a 2.6 kernel ?
> 
> 

 

All my stuff works on kernel 2.4

any idias  :Smile: 

----------

## sulu

If you think it is an interupt conflict with your parallel port you could deactivate it in the BIOS.

But i can only second NeddySeagoon.

Give 2.6 a try or try a different version of a 2.4-kernel.

Do you have problems with other OS (e. g. Windows, or another Linux-distribution) ?

----------

## d0minus

 *sulu wrote:*   

> If you think it is an interupt conflict with your parallel port you could deactivate it in the BIOS.
> 
> But i can only second NeddySeagoon.
> 
> Give 2.6 a try or try a different version of a 2.4-kernel.
> ...

 

Sulu You are right. It's not interupt conflict. I checked it on Gentoo Livecd 2005.0 and all works perfect, but I still have a problem couse I need working 2.4.x kernel  :Sad: 

gentoo LiveCD 2004.2 didn't work too. I suppose that livecd doesn't support SATA.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

d0minus,

You can install 2.6 beside your 2.4 and migrate from one to the other slowly, unless you have a piece of hardware that is not supported on 2.6

----------

## sulu

d0minus:

Again, follow NeddySeagoon, and put a working kernel 2.6 on your system so you can use it at least.

It does not get in your way afaik.

I gooled just some minutes for

 *Quote:*   

> Spurious 8259 A interrupt IRQ7

 

and fount plenty of hit so its a fairly well known issue.

Maybe only for 2.4 ?

 *Quote:*   

>  I checked it on Gentoo Livecd 2005.0 and all works perfect, but I still have a problem couse I need working 2.4.x kernel

 

=> Kernel 2.6 OK

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo LiveCD 2004.2 didn't work too. I suppose that livecd doesn't support SATA

 

Entirely possible.

The only solution i can recommend is too google a bit to get an idea about the nature of the problem.

Maybe there is a fix, ore myabe you have to turn of the parallel port if you want to use a kernel 2.4.

Ah, you could try to compile support for the parallel port a a module an see if you can boot the kernel.

If that succeed you allway can try a modprobe to activate the support of the parallel port manually.

Hop that helps,

Sulu

----------

## d0minus

Finally, I found solution  :Very Happy: 

I included in kernel 2.4.31 -

-- scsi support > scsi support [*] 

-- scsi support > scsi disk support [*] 

-- scsi support > scsi generic support [*] 

-- device drivers > scsi device support > scsi low level drivers > Silicon Image SATA support [*] 

-- ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL > IDE ATA, Atapi block device > Support for SATA [*]

Also I pached kernel. Paches I found in kernel.org

ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/jgarzik/libata/2.4.31-pre1-libata1.patch.gz

Thanks 2 all and big thanks 2 sulu  :Smile: 

----------

## sulu

Congratulations !

Well done.

----------

